# Okaloosa Island or Navarre pier fishing



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Been doing a little shore fishing and some small piers around Fort Walton. Still pretty new to saltwater. Been wanting to try the piers, but don't even know what to try for. Looking to see if anyone's interested in meeting at one of the piers and learning me a thing or two.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Both piers have knowledgeable anglers....Observe what they do and go from there if you can't get someone to meet you and show you the ropes....This time of year is kind of slow though ,but that can be a good thing as its not as hectic .....


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah I've gone out to Okaloosa Island a couple of times and did some watching, can definitely tell who's been out there a few times. I kind of like the not so hectic, I was at a pier in Valparaiso a couple weeks ago, just me. When I decided to call it a day, packed up, turned around, and a family of 16 came walking down the pier, loud and a bit obnoxious. Thought to myself it was a good call to decide to go. Thanks a bunch for the reply.


----------

